# Wanted: bicentennial Stingray seat, stars and stripes



## huipbas (Jun 19, 2010)

Looking for this seat, must be nice!
Many thanks !


----------



## partsguy (Jun 20, 2010)

Checked eBay?

Craigslist may also have a girls version of the bike you can buy, get your seat, part out the rest and even get your money. Thats what I do. If I can't find the part, I buy a parts donor and get what I need and hack the rest. Hope this helps.


----------

